# RIT.TO



## TomB19 (Sep 24, 2015)

*RIT.TO is a REIT but not a unit trust?*

I notice RIT.TO is not listed as a unit trust. I've never seen a non unit trust REIT before.

Can someone explain why no -UN and what the difference is? Do they still have to pay out most of the profit in distributions?


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Yahoo Finance says leads to their web site, which lists RIT.to as "First Asset Canadian REIT ETF". 

It holds some REITs (ex. REF-U, HR-U & CSH-U) and some RE related companies (ex. FCR). Just like other ETFs such as XIU or XIC or XRE - the ETF symbol itself does not include the REIT suffix.


Cheers


----------



## TomB19 (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks, Eclectic12.


----------

